# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Προσβαση απο κινητο και προβλημα με τις φωτογραφιες

## Dbnn

Εδω και καιρο μπαινω απο το κινητο μεσω cm browser. Εχω android συσκευη και δεν ανοιγουν φωτογραφιες στα θεματα.
Και με iphone που εμπαινα τα ιδια.
Το tapatalk δεν μπορω να το βαλω σε αυτο το κινητο γιατι κολλαει.
Υπαρχει θεμα γενικα η το κινητο να το κανω δωρο στον πατερα μου να παιζει κανα σταυρολεξο;;

----------


## moutoulos

> ... το κινητο να το κανω δωρο στον πατερα μου να παιζει κανα σταυρολεξο;;



Ναι ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dbnn

α ωραία..... ευχαριστώ!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

Δοκίμασε με Opera Mini, είναι αρκετά ελαφρύ και πολυ καλύτερο από τον brownser.

----------


## Dbnn

Με ολους τους browser γινεται αυτο φιλε μου. Μαλλον ηρθε ο καιρος να αλλαξω κιν. Αλλα θα δοκιμασω και με ενος συναδελφου, θα ενημερωσω για αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Dbnn

Τελικα αλλαξα κινητο και το προβλημα παραμενει με ολους τους browsers. Εκτος απο αυτο μπαινω σε ενα προφιλ καποιου τυχαιου χρηστη και δεν εχω επιλογη για ΠΜ. 
Αν διαλεξω κατω κατω full site τοτε κανενα προβλημα. 

LG Bello 2. Android 5.1 stock.

----------


## moutoulos

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το δεί το θέμα ο διαχειριστής ...

Καταρχήν διευκρίνηση ... μιλάς για το Hlektronika έτσι ?.
Πάντως εγώ έπμαινα με iPad 1 και μου το δείχνει κανονικά.
Τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα. Τώρα έχω καιρό να μπω με αυτό ...

----------


## Dbnn

Ναι για το ηλεκτρονικα μιλω. Τι να πω. Εντυπωση μου κανει οπως ειπα και πιο πανω, εαν επιλεξω full site τα δειχνει ολα. Αν ειμαι σε mobile style theme  τοτε γινεται αυτο το "προβλημα". 
Ipad δεν εχω να δω αλλα και iphone 4 που χρησιμοποιουσα παλαιοτερα, το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα. 
Το τωρινο κινητο μου το εχω περιπου 2 μηνες και δεν του εχω κανει root. Ειναι εντελως μαμα. Επισης εχω δοκιμασει οπως ειπα οτι browser βρηκα στο play store.

----------


## moutoulos

Το στέλνω στον διαχειριστή ... (μπαλάκι  :Biggrin: ).

----------

